# Jetzt habe ich meinen ersten Gipps



## - Björn - (29. September 2002)

Hallo Leute,

leider kann ich die nächste Zeit nicht mehr bei euch mitbiken.  

Eben bin ich aus dem Krankenhaus gekommen,  mit voll dem Gipps.
Bilder von meinen Arm folgen.


Also bis dann.
Gruß Björn

P.S. Die Fahrt am Feldberg war trotzdem wunderschön und ich will Sie jederzeit wiederfahren.


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (29. September 2002)

Gebrochen, angebrochen, oder verstaucht? Wie dem auch sei, das wird schon wieder, hab mit solchen Sachen Erfahrung.
War aber auch ein unglücklicher Sturz, hoffentlich war der Ständer nicht Schuld.   Naja, das Ding fliegt ja demnächst eh runter.  
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung, und baldiges Biken mit Freunden wünscht Dir 

Sigi Sauerstoff
- Biken mit Freunden -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (29. September 2002)

Hi Björn,

auch von mir Gute Besserung. Das wird schon wieder.

Kopf hoch

Jürgen

P.S. Trotz krachendem Getriebe fand ich die Tour auch ziemlich gut. Überleg Dir das mit dem Ständer ist auch mein Rat.


----------



## Werner (29. September 2002)

Hi Bjoern,

tut mir leid, mit dem folgenreichen Sturz. Konnte mir heute nicht passieren, da ich mit meiner fetten Erkältung den ganzen Tag neidisch auf die Sonne gestarrt habe....

...wünsche dir aber gute Besserung und lass dich schön pflegen...

Grüße
Werner


----------



## Lola (29. September 2002)

Hai Björn! 
du hast echtes Glück gehabt. Mein Schätzelchen ist gestern Snowboard gefahren (in der Halle) und hat sich eine böse Schultersprengung zugezogen. Die Sehnen sind abgerissen. Er konnte gestern Abend direkt im Krankenhaus bleiben und wird morgen Operiert und wieder zusammengeschraubt 
Du bist so gesehen noch mit einem blauen Auge davongekommen 
Guuute besserung


----------



## X-Präsi (1. Oktober 2002)

hi Björn ! 

Beim ersten Mal tuts noch weh (danach auch)... Hoffe, dass es nix allzu kompliziertes ist...


----------



## Fubbes (1. Oktober 2002)

@Björn
Auch von mir gute Besserung. War zwar nicht dabei, aber ich fürchte, Sturzguide Heinz hat  einen Stunt vorgeführt, der mit Ständer nicht zu schaffen war.

Ich selbst bin nach einer dreitägigen Bike Runde am Watzmann im Berchtesgardener Land heil zurück. Blauer Himmel, strahlende Sonne und ab 1400 Meter 30 cm Schneedecke. Nur die Wege dort könnten etwas flacher sein. 
Ich schick dir ein paar Bilder, dann verläuft deine Genesung etwas schneller  

Daniel


----------



## Ripman (2. Oktober 2002)

Hi Björn,

gib mal einen Lagebericht durch.

Hals - und Beinbruch   weiterhin. 
Nee im Ernst, bin froh, dass ich bis zum heutigen Tage bloß Prellungen und/oder Schürfwunden nach Stürzen davongetragen habe. 

Gute Besserung

Grüsse

Jürgen


----------



## Lola (2. Oktober 2002)

Ich bin mal mit dem Gesicht im Dreck gelandet.
Danach mussten sie mich praktisch wiederbeleben weil mein Kehlkopf leicht reingedrückt war. Der Brustkorb war geprellt, den Nasenflügel mussten sie wieder festkleben und ein Teil der Unterlippe dran nähen. Ich konnte 2 Wochen nur Supp esse.


----------



## Ripman (2. Oktober 2002)

Zitiere: " Besten Dank usw. blablabla . Es bestand im Bereich des linken Ellenbogens, sowie des linken Handgelenks eine schmerzhafte Bewegungseinschränkung und starke Schwellung.

Röntgen: Epiphysenabrutsch am distalen Radius, Olecranonfraktur, Abriß des Epicondylus ulnaris humeri

Therapie: Reposition der distalen Epiphyse, Epicondylusfixation mit Hilfe einer Federschraube, Abduktionsgips

Heute: häßliche Narbe am li. Ellenbogen, Bewegungseinschränkung

Ja, ja Moutainbiken war schon damals saumässig gefährlich   

Alla Björn, an meinem Beispiel siehst Du : Es Lewwe geht weider.

Grüsse

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (2. Oktober 2002)

So in etwa sah es aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (2. Oktober 2002)

endlich mal ein Porträt vom "Ripchen"


----------



## - Björn - (2. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

Also erst einmal vielen Dank für die vielen Besserungswünsche.
 
Heute habe ich ein neues Röntgenbild machen müssen. Zum Glück muss ich nicht unter das Messer, das war bis heute noch nicht so ganz  klar. Ihr habt euch ja auch schon ziemlich starke Verletzungen zugezogen, hoffentlich bleibe ich damit die nächste Zeit verschont.
Mein Bruch ist auch an der Stelle, wie in Ripman´s Foto. Aber es ist zum Glück nur ein kleines Stück vom Köpfchen (Elle) abgebrochen. 
Am Montag bekomme ich einen richtigen brutalen Gips. ( Im Moment habe ich nur einen halben Gips, warum auch immer)

Also bis dann

Björn (Sonja unterstützte mich in Schreibarbeit)

Sonst würde hier alles von rechts nach links stehen


----------



## Lola (2. Oktober 2002)

Hallo!
gehört jetzt eher nicht hier hin, aber wann ist denn der nächste Stammtisch? und wo?


----------



## Ripman (2. Oktober 2002)

Hi Björn,

damals 14/18 da wurden noch Gipse für echte Männer gemacht.
Heute gibt es richtig schicke Teile aus Glasfaser, sogar in verschiedenen, modischen Farben. Die riechen nach 3 Wochen nicht mal mehr wie ein nasser Otter.  
Aber im Gegensatz zum guten, alten Gipsverband hast du dann das Prob, dass Du praktisch Sondermüll am Arm spazierenführst   

Übrigens: Du warst das mit dem "Ripchen"    *grummel* *maul* schimpf* *ärger*

        

Grüsse

Jürgen

P.S. Gruss an Deine Lebensabschnittsgefährtin


----------



## Ripman (2. Oktober 2002)

@Präsi: grrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!    
 @Lola: 11.10 (steht im Clubkalender auf der Homepage),aber nur Präsi weiss wo  

Grüsse

Jürgen


----------



## - Björn - (2. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ripman _
> [
> P.S. Gruss an Deine Lebensabschnittsgefährtin [/B]



Hallo Ripman,

Grüsse von LebensabschnittsgefährtinvondemdermitnemStänderfährt 

Sonja (Björn mit Gips)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (2. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ripman _
> *@Präsi: grrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!
> @Lola: 11.10 (steht im Clubkalender auf der Homepage),aber nur Präsi weiss wo
> 
> ...



@Böser Freerider - leider bin ich krank.sonst könntest du dich morgen rächen 

@Lola und alle anderen: Da die 'Stammtischfrage offensichtlich nicht einfach sondern eher schwer zu beantworten ist, habe ich sicherheitshalber fürs nächste mal am 
*11.10.02* (siehe Clubkalender)
wieder im *Casa San Giorgio* reserviert.

Und sofern sich bis dahin nix mehr tut, bleibts auch erst mal dabei


----------



## X-Präsi (2. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von - Björn - _
> *
> 
> Hallo Ripman,
> ...



wo ichs grad les - heut kams mir irgendwie:

björn ist in 12 jahren bike-erinnerung der erste, den ich kenne, der über seinen eigenen ständer gestürzt ist 

nicht wirklich witzisch, ich weiß, aber wer den schaden hat spottet jeder beschreibung. 

jetzt könnt ihr mich ja mal wieder


----------



## - Björn - (5. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

wollt mich mal wieder melden. 

Jetzt werde ich am Montag doch unters Messer kommen, Termin steht schon.
Es ist doch komplizierter, da drei Schrauben, den Arm heilen sollen. Ich bin dann etwa 7 bis 11 Tage nicht zu Hause.

Ich wäre lieber gerne bei euch und würde ein paar Runden mit euch treten.  

Gruß Björn


----------



## Ripman (6. Oktober 2002)

Hi Björn,

dann wünsche ich Dir schon mal alles Gute und schnelle und komplikationslose Genesung.

Grüsse

Jürgen


----------

